# Conectar dos equipos a los mismos altavoces.



## persiente (Jun 5, 2021)

Buenas a todos.
Comento a ver si alguien pudiese ayudarme.
Tengo mi pc conectado por minijack-rca a un amplificador Pioneer SA-508 y éste a su vez conectado a 6 altavoces (3 en la izq y otros 3 en la der) dos de los altavoces son de cadenas de música típicas "antiguas" Aiwa y un 3er altavoz jbsystems TS10 (esto en cada línea, evidentemente).
Pues bien, acabo de comprarme una workstation nueva para mi trabajo y lo he conectado a mi otro ampli (Pioneer A-225) y lo que quiero hacer es conectarlo a los mismos altavoces, pero sin desconectarlo de mi otro equipo para poder alternar entre uno y otro (no a la vez)

Por adelantado aclaro (aunque es obvio) que como se puede ver no tengo ni idea (más que ver algún vídeo) del tema, y sé que probablemente no debería conectar más de 2 altavoces por línea, pero la verdad es que el equipo suena muy bien y nunca me ha dado problemas.

Mi duda es: ¿hay alguna manera de conectar los amplificadores entre ellos (como la última imagen) para poder usar los mismos altavoces sin que produzca problemas? No quiero liarla ni fastidiar ninguno de los equipos
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 5, 2021)

Hola. NO conectes las salidas de parlante en paralelo se quemarán las salidas de los equipos. 
Lo que puedes hacer es conectar la salida de TAPE2/REC o TAPE1/REC del A-225 a la entrada de TAPE del SA 508 y luego cuando quieres escuchar tu workstation por los 6 parlantes del SA 508 entonces seleccionas TAPE en ambos equipos. 
Lo que no entiendo es porque no conectas tu WORKSTATION directo al LINE o TAPE del SA 508

saludos

 JJG


----------



## malesi (Jun 5, 2021)

persiente dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> Comento a ver si alguien pudiese ayudarme.
> Tengo mi pc conectado por minijack-rca a un amplificador Pioneer SA-508 y éste a su vez conectado a 6 altavoces (3 en la izq y otros 3 en la der) dos de los altavoces son de cadenas de música típicas "antiguas" Aiwa y un 3er altavoz jbsystems TS10 (esto en cada línea, evidentemente).
> Pues bien, acabo de comprarme una workstation nueva para mi trabajo y lo he conectado a mi otro ampli (Pioneer A-225) y lo que quiero hacer es conectarlo a los mismos altavoces, pero sin desconectarlo de mi otro equipo para poder alternar entre uno y otro (no a la vez)
> ...


Pues o te le compras o te le haces.
DynaVox AMP-S - Amplificador/conmutador, color negro: Amazon.es: Electrónica


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 5, 2021)

Parece que uno de ellos dispone de una salida de AC auxiliar, que pasa por el interruptor de power. En ese caso, un contactor o relé doble de 220 V podría conectar los altavoces 'sólo si está en marcha' y desconectarlos del otro. Este sería el preferente, siendo indiferente que el otro esté encendido o apagado. Para hacer las pruebas se pueden poner unas resistencias. La cosa es que la conmutación sea mucho más rápida que el tiempo de arranque, el tiempo que tarda en cerrar el relé de los altavoces.


----------



## persiente (Jun 5, 2021)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. NO conectes las salidas de parlante en paralelo se quemarán las salidas de los equipos.
> Lo que puedes hacer es conectar la salida de TAPE2/REC o TAPE1/REC del A-225 a la entrada de TAPE del SA 508 y luego cuando quieres escuchar tu workstation por los 6 parlantes del SA 508 entonces seleccionas TAPE en ambos equipos.
> Lo que no entiendo es porque no conectas tu WORKSTATION directo al LINE o TAPE del SA 508
> 
> ...


Buenas Juan José, tienes toda la razón. Es tan fácil como usar cualquiera de las otras entradas (la phono o la tuner) y conectar mi minijack-rca de mi nueva workstation ahí. Y simplemente conmutando entre aux y phono ya tendría los dos equipos conectados sin necesidad de un segundo ampli.
Como comenté en mi mensaje, soy un neófito en esto y ni siquiera pensé en esa opción.
Te agradezco mucho la rápida ayuda. Saludos !!


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 5, 2021)

persiente dijo:


> Buenas Juan José, tienes toda la razón. Es tan fácil como usar cualquiera de las otras entradas (la phono o la tuner) y conectar mi minijack-rca de mi nueva workstation ahí. Y simplemente conmutando entre aux y phono ya tendría los dos equipos conectados sin necesidad de un segundo ampli.
> Como comenté en mi mensaje, soy un neófito en esto y ni siquiera pensé en esa opción.
> Te agradezco mucho la rápida ayuda. Saludos !!


Hola. Te sugiero AUX o TURNER para las señales que maneja una salida de línea. 
LA entrada de Phono es muy sensible y saturará seguramente. 
Tambén puedes ingresar por los TAPE pero hay que ver como se conmutan las llaves para que salga el sonido. Generalmente son independiente de las entradas.

saludos

JJG


----------



## persiente (Jun 6, 2021)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Te sugiero AUX o TURNER para las señales que maneja una salida de línea.
> LA entrada de Phono es muy sensible y saturará seguramente.
> Tambén puedes ingresar por los TAPE pero hay que ver como se conmutan las llaves para que salga el sonido. Generalmente son independiente de las entradas.
> 
> ...


Perfecto, así lo haré, Juan José. Me voy a quedar con el SA-508 enchufado, que tiene un sonido increíble y que me permite conmutar entre tuner/phono/aux. Y usaré la primera y la última señal siguiendo tu consejo.
Te dejo foto frontal y trasera para que le eches un ojo y si sigues creyendo que es la mejor opción, genial.
Muchas Gracias de nuevo.


Gasparv dijo:


> Parece que uno de ellos dispone de una salida de AC auxiliar, que pasa por el interruptor de power. En ese caso, un contactor o relé doble de 220 V podría conectar los altavoces 'sólo si está en marcha' y desconectarlos del otro. Este sería el preferente, siendo indiferente que el otro esté encendido o apagado. Para hacer las pruebas se pueden poner unas resistencias. La cosa es que la conmutación sea mucho más rápida que el tiempo de arranque, el tiempo que tarda en cerrar el relé de los altavoces.


Gracias Gasparv y Malesi por las respuestas. En principio creo que con lo que dice Juan José estaría solucionado. En cuanto lo conecte y lo pruebe digo cómo me ha ido. Gracias


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 6, 2021)

No quedaba claro cuál era tu objetivo, si compartir altavoces o conectar varias entrada a uno de ellos ...


----------



## persiente (Jun 6, 2021)

Gasparv dijo:


> No quedaba claro cuál era tu objetivo, si compartir altavoces o conectar varias entrada a uno de ellos ...


Quizás no me expliqué bien. Era poder usar los dos pcs con el mismo juego de altavoces. Juan José lo entendió bien y supo hacerme ver que sólo necesitaba uno de los amplis y conectar los dos pcs al mismo.
Gracias por el interés y la ayuda de nuevo Gasparv


----------



## persiente (Jun 7, 2021)

Buenas de nuevo a tod*o*s. Acabo de montarlo todo y parece que funciona, pero se oye un pequeño zumbido de fondo. ¿ Podríais darme una una pista de cuál es el problema ? Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sube foto de lo conectado o un dibujo


----------



## persiente (Jun 8, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sube foto de lo conectado o un dibujo


Buenas DJ T3. Simplemente he conectado los dos rca´s (uno de cada pc) a las entradas de mi ampli (tuner y aux) como me aconsejó Juan José.

Por cierto, otra duda. Creo que tengo los altavoces bien conectados, en la salida A, pero la salida B tiene algo en especial ? 
Gracias por la ayuda como siempre


----------



## sergiot (Jun 8, 2021)

El zumbido puede ser generado que un lazo de alterna en las masas o cables de mala calidad, muchas veces el no tener puesta a tierra en las instalaciones domiciliarias tiene ese efecto.


----------



## persiente (Jun 8, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> El zumbido puede ser generado que un lazo de alterna en las masas o cables de mala calidad, muchas veces el no tener puesta a tierra en las instalaciones domiciliarias tiene ese efecto.


Hola Sergiot. He estado leyendo acerca de lo que me comentas, y en mi caso tiene bastante sentido porque tengo mi estudio en lo que era el garaje de casa y creo que no tiene toma de tierra. Compré un rca de cierta calidad, pero el del pc 2 puede que esté creando algo de reuido porque es el típico. Voy a comprar uno decente para el pc 2 y a ver si mejora en algo. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lo mas simple es ver que donde enchufas, tienes que tener la tercera "patita" del enchufe.
Por otro lado prueba con desconectar uno de los PC, si se va, es loop por masa.



persiente dijo:


> Por cierto, otra duda. Creo que tengo los altavoces bien conectados, en la salida A, pero la salida B tiene algo en especial ?


Eso sirve para crear "zonas". Por ejemplo, puedes tener el equipo en el living junto a un par de parlantes, y otro conjunto de parlantes en el patio, ambos conectado al equipo y dividido en "A" y "B".
Entonces cuando quieras escuchar en un lado u otro, simplemente seleccionas desde el equipo y no tienes que mover ni reconectar nada.
Algunos equipos soportan ambas zonas a la vez, otros NO.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 9, 2021)

Buenas, seguramente no tengas tierra porque en este bendito país las normas son para saltarselas.

Normalmente el garaje está pegado a la entrada de la casa, puedes llevar la tierra del cuadro eléctrico a las tomas que usas. Y cambia las bases de enchufe si no son con tierra.
O incluso puede que la entrada general de línea de 220V sea por el garaje, lo tendrías más fácil para sacar la toma de tierra.


----------



## persiente (Jun 9, 2021)

Buenas de nuevo. Lo primero, quiero daros las gracias a todos una vez más. Es un gusto que la gente se interese y te ayude de esta manera. GRACIAS !!
Actualizo mi situación. Ya lo tengo todo arreglado y lo comento por si a alguien en una situación similar a la mía le ayuda.
He descubierto que definitivamente no tengo tierra en el garaje como me dijo Sergiot (y comenta ahora Pinchaválvulas) y que eso provocaba en mi Pioneer SA-508 ese zumbido de fondo porque aunque he comprado otro minijack-rca de calidad, éste seguía ahí.
Al final he decidido poner mi otro ampli para probar (un pioneer a-225) y al conectarlo todo va perfecto. puedo conmutar entre ambos pcs (estando los dos encendidos) sin ningún ruido y funcionando perfectamente. Y como también tiene dos salidas de altavoces me deja tb conmutar entre dos zonas diferentes (como me explicó DJ T3). De momento, se queda así.
Voy a investigar lo que me comenta pinchaválvulas, a ver si puedo poner la tierra en el garaje (aunque está alejado de la casa en sí). No tengo ni idea de electricidad, así que toca estudiar el tema 🧐
De nuevo GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA


----------



## sergiot (Jun 9, 2021)

Podes clavar una jabalina en la tierra, si esta humeda mejor y si le echas agua con sal mucho mejor, de ahi sacas un cable y lo llevas a los tomas de tensión de tus pc's y equipos de audio.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 9, 2021)

Buen me alegro soluciones con el cambio de equipo. 
Adjunto los manuales por si sirven para evaluar cada uno de los amplificadores y obtener ayuda a futuro. 
saludos
JJG


----------



## persiente (Jun 10, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Podes clavar una jabalina en la tierra, si esta humeda mejor y si le echas agua con sal mucho mejor, de ahi sacas un cable y lo llevas a los tomas de tensión de tus pc's y equipos de audio.


Gracias Sergiot. He encontrado este vídeo (



) a ver si puedo hacerlo


Juan Jose dijo:


> Buen me alegro soluciones con el cambio de equipo.
> Adjunto los manuales por si sirven para evaluar cada uno de los amplificadores y obtener ayuda a futuro.
> saludos
> JJG


Muchas gracias por el aporte Juan José. Una vez más gracias, por la ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Basicamente lo que tienes que hacer es conectar todas las patitas centrales de todos los tomacorrientes a la tierra fisica, la que jugamos cuando eramos chicos.
Para eso se usa una jabalina de cobre.
Puedes ir a una casa de electricidad y pedir una jabalina, una caja de registro (esta es una tapita donde podes ver el estado de la jabalina y su conexion con el cable) y cable verde/amarillo o segun normas locales los meteos que necesites.
Con eso ya no hace falta la casa, simplemente puedes clavar la jabalina en cualquier lado (miden 1 metro mas o menos) en a tierra  y colocar esa cajita de registro y queda todo prolijo


----------

